#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Structural analysis ebook

## manishnegi2002

Can anyone suggest best book for structural analysis (which includes matrix analysis method).
And RCC Design.

Regards
manish :): 





  Similar Threads: structural analysis Structural Analysis ebook - pdf download structural analysis 1 by IIT ....... structural analysis Structural analysis complete notes ebook free download pdf

----------


## nachiket5972

best book for structural analysis is
THEORY OF STRUCTURE BY S. RAMAMRUTHAM

----------


## NarenderRor

Theory Of structure by B.C. Punmia..........

----------


## SMAHATO10

how to download this book

----------


## faadoo-divyanshu999.singh

hello, please share the link or upload structural analysis book.thank you.

----------


## faadoo-divyanshu999.singh

Best book for structural analysis is you can prefer Ramamurtham And Bc punmia also.

----------


## faadoo-sdfgdfgf

You can go for R.C hibler of structural analysis then you will see yourconcept is sound.

----------

